# Flounder question



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Is anyone willing to give me a few pointers to help me Target flounder in the Bon Secour area? I've caught a few fishing for reds and accidentally in the cast net. Not looking for anyone's spots, just knowledge on how to find them. Thanks


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

look for sand bars and structure rocks,pilings, ect... live bait is key!! bull minnows, tiger minnows, finger mullet, pogies, menhaden, ly's, etc.. small kahle hook short mono leader small egg sinker and you are set!!!


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

If you don't want to use live bait, the 5" Gulp Camo Jerk Shad works great. Just keep bouncing it off the bottom.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will keep at it this weekend.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Luv me some flounder fishing..this works ANYWHERE flatties live... hope this helps!http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> Luv me some flounder fishing..this works ANYWHERE flatties live... hope this helps!http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html


That's a great blog. I just book marked it! Maybe I can find myself in South Georgia soon and go fishing with ya.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i love flounder but suck at catching them too. good luck


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

The blog Cpt. Tim wrote basically covers it all! Only thing I would put in it is to look for places with moving water and flow. Keep up with the tides. I prefer to fish an outgoing tide but you can catch plenty of flounder on either or. Depending on what kind of rod and reel you are using you can use a variety of tackle for flounder.

Spinning rod/reel- I would suggest 8-12lb test line with 15lb mono or flourocarbon leader tide directly to your line. In shallow calm waters use 1/4oz or 3/8oz jig head, in deeper water use 1/2-5/8oz jig heads, and in the surf use 3/4 -1oz jig heads. I would suggest a jig head that points head down to the bottom such as a football or sparkie head. Use a plastic grub or gulp bait that has action to it as the body of your jig. I prefer a curly tail style bait or a paddle tail over anything else. In terms of colors I would suggest buying a pack each of white, chart., and rootbeer. These colors work for just about any color water. If you can not afford to use gulp, I suggest either catching some small mullet, bull minnows, or croakers to tip your baits with. This is if you can throw a cast net. If you cannot throw a cast net buy some shrimp from a local seafood market and catch a bunch of croakers or white trout to tip your jigs with. This added scent will definatly increase your catch.

Casting rod/reel - Basically same as spinning just a little bit bigger on your jig head size. And if you are spooled up with 12-15lb mono line I wouldn't worry about using a leader. 

Pm if you got any questions about it. I sell jig heads and lead products on the side so I can hook you up with all the jig heads you need. 

Hope this helps, Brian Arnold


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Caught two flounder on an outgoing tide at the Alabama Point jetties yesterday. Also caught a 12-13 inch endangered red snapper and a bunch of short mangroves.


----------

